

Ask HN: what do you think about my Quora redesign? - sgdesign

I tried my hand at redesigning the main Quora home page. I would love to get some feedback on it:<p>http://folyo.me/guides/quora-redesign<p>For what it's worth, here's what Quora's own head designer had to say about it:<p><i>"You're right about a few problems you decided to solve, wrong about all the proposed solutions."</i><p>(http://twitter.com/#!/artypapers/status/131401350272647168)
======
orillian
I do not have a lot of time to make a full drawn out comment as to what I
liked and disliked about the redesign. But I will say this.

In a number of areas like "Answer question" and the search bar, I felt you
helped give them more prominence which is good!

I'm a sucker for less is more and many of the tweaks you made to remove
clutter also helped.

That said I found your method of notification and menu aggregation a little to
heavy handed.

On a side note: When doing a site redesign like this, it is a good idea to try
and keep the same content as your sample. Adding that new copy forces the
viewer to separate what is a design change from what is content. This in turn
causes people to loose focus on the design changes, and even in some cases
fail to see or understand those changes.

------
sgdesign
Link to the redesign: <http://folyo.me/guides/quora-redesign>

